# Tahiti Village and Tahiti Vacation Club



## RNCollins (Jan 2, 2020)

I am thinking about a visit to the Las Vegas area with my nieces and nephews, and I wanted to know more about exchanging into the Tahiti Resort.

What is the differences between the two RCI listings?

Tahiti Village #C610
Tahiti Vacation Club #C614

Do they both have access to the Lazy River, large pool, etc?


----------



## WVBaker (Jan 2, 2020)

Tahiti Village Resort & Spa
7200 Las Vegas Blvd, South
Las Vegas, Nevada 89119








						Amenities, Experiences, And Activities At Tahiti Village In Las Vegas
					

Learn all about the amazing activities and amenities that will be available to you when you stay with us during your next Las Vegas vacation.




					www.tahitivillage.com
				




Tahiti Resort Vacation Club
5101 W Tropicana Ave, 
Las Vegas, NV 89103








						Amenities, Experiences, And Activities At Tahiti Village In Las Vegas
					

Learn all about the amazing activities and amenities that will be available to you when you stay with us during your next Las Vegas vacation.




					www.tahitivillage.com
				




Two separate resorts at different locations. Not sure about sharing amenities. I would call the resort you'll be staying at.


----------



## Beach57 (Jan 4, 2020)

The Las Vegas Blvd. location has the lazy river. Not sure if the other one does.


----------



## jeffox (Jan 4, 2020)

The Tahiti Village has a lazy river as I have stayed there and it looked real nice. I have only driven by the Tahiti so have only seen the outside.


----------



## BJRSanDiego (Jan 5, 2020)

I've stayed at Tahiti village and it is nice.


----------



## younme4ever (Oct 28, 2021)

Are there any Tahiti Village owners here that could comment on their experience? Are you happy with your ownership? How well does this property trade in II and RCI? Is it difficult to book at this location? Thank you!


----------



## dioxide45 (Oct 28, 2021)

Perhaps @MdRef could weigh in here...


----------



## Ty1on (Oct 28, 2021)

I can only speak to the locations as a local.

Tahiti Village on LV Blvd has an onsite Denny's, mall shopping a short walk away, and fast food and casual restaurants a short walk in two directions.  Tahiti on Trop is in a stretch of apartment complexes (either still apartments or converted to timeshares) that is rather isolated.  While Tahiti is technically closer to the Strip, it's only by a half mile, and I think the better pool amenities and overall location among commercial interests would make Tahiti Village a better place to stay.


----------



## MdRef (Oct 28, 2021)

Tahiti Village on S. Las Vegas Blvd. is a much better location if you're considering it as both a rental property and staying there. Both are well kept with a nice staff and will do what you need and ask during your stay. You'll see that Tahiti Village is closer to the "Strip" and of course, more convienent for that. Keep in mind that ownership fees are higher there but, you'll be able to rent the unit for more, if you choose to do that. For a quieter stay W. Tropicana Ave. will work. Less amenities but, lower ownership costs.

I know Tahiti Village is affiliated with both RCI and Interval International and believe Tahiti Resort is as well. As far as trading, I can't help you because, that part of ownership just never appealed to me. Soleil Management, (800) 775-8463, is very helpful and will assist you in any way they can.

I own at both and either property will work fine. It all depends on what you want or need in amenities, how close to the action you want to be and what you want to spend.


----------

